# 100ft 35mm = exposures?



## domromer

How many exposures would I get from 100ft of 35mm film?

About to buy my first bulk roll.


----------



## Helen B

A 36 exposure roll is just over 5 ft, so it works out at about 18 rolls per 100 ft.

Did you get yourself a bulk loader, or are you doing it by hand?

Best,
Helen


----------



## domromer

Helen B said:


> A 36 exposure roll is just over 5 ft, so it works out at about 18 rolls per 100 ft.
> 
> Did you get yourself a bulk loader, or are you doing it by hand?
> 
> Best,
> Helen



I got a bulk roller. Bought it off a friend for 2 beers, got a dark bag as well and the film developing supplies, reels, grad cylinders, ect.


----------



## McManniss

I think it might be a little bit more than 18, something like 25-30. Either way you're gonna get a lot more for your dollar the way of bulk loading than buying individual rolls.

Once you bulk load a couple of times it becomes second nature like riding a bike.

Have fun shooting.


----------



## domromer

McManniss said:


> I think it might be a little bit more than 18, something like 25-30. Either way you're gonna get a lot more for your dollar the way of bulk loading than buying individual rolls.
> 
> Once you bulk load a couple of times it becomes second nature like riding a bike.
> 
> Have fun shooting.



I hope your right, I was figuring out the saving and at 18 rolls per 100ft it's only 80c less per roll. 

I wish I could find a way to roll 120. That would be real nice. I'm paying 8.50$ a roll locally for velvia. Thats ok though, the B&H order will be here Monday!


----------



## Helen B

McManniss said:


> I think it might be a little bit more than 18, something like 25-30.


  One frame is 36 mm long. I use about 42 frames per cassette, so that is 1512 mm, or 59.5 inches with no allowance for the gap between frames. That adds another inch or so, making it a little over 5 ft. The only way you can get 25-30 rolls out of a 100 ft roll is to make them shorter. The shorter the loads, the fewer usable frames you get out of the 100 ft.

Best, 
Helen


----------



## nealjpage

You get a lot.  I've lost track of how many rolls I've gotten from mine.


----------

